# Altima 2.5 Nismo header with CAT



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Watch out.... the CATs in these things are CRAP!

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=73123

Here are the pics of my header, the CAT came apart.

**56k Warning**

http://gallery.thevboard.com/users/OhThreeSpecV/bottom2.jpg
http://gallery.thevboard.com/users/OhThreeSpecV/bottom1.jpg 
http://gallery.thevboard.com/users/OhThreeSpecV/2nd_hole.jpg


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you back to stock?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah, got the OEM header put back in... now the car is quiet as hell. That cat, must have robbed me of some power, because I feel only a _slight_ difference in performance.


----------

